# 

## Knopka7

!   !  ::nyear:: 
    )

 ()   15%. ** .     .      .
     1 8.2.      )))
           /  - ,         2013  ?
 50.1-66.3 -     10000 
.51 - .50.1 -     10000 
.51-.60 -     8200 
. 51- . 68 -     1800 

      (         )

     /   - ?
            ,      ? 

 !!    :write:     .)   ))

----------


## .

,       ,       60 
   ?

----------


## Knopka7

> ,       ,       60


        .     ,   .  ,           :Embarrassment: 




> ?


    ,   .

----------


## .

60 ,  .  86   .       .

----------


## Knopka7

> 60 ,  .  86   .       .


  !             ?

----------


## Knopka7

:          -  ?

----------


## .

> ?


, .        ?  :Embarrassment: 




> -  ?


 .        ,          .      90 ,

----------


## Knopka7

> , .        ? 
> 
>  .        ,          .      90 ,


,   1 .          ?   )

----------


## talkaw

!
   6%. 2    .   .     , ,     ,   .            6%?       ?         ? (  .))

----------


## .

> ?


      1      . 




> 6%?

----------


## talkaw

,         ?

----------


## .



----------


## 67

.        2013        6%?     1 8 .     2011 ,    , .,          ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.

----------


## 67

, ..       ,     ,   ?

----------


## .

.   ,      ?  :Frown:

----------


## innari

*67*,  -   ,     -  .      . :yes:

----------


## 67

:Frown:    .

----------

